# Baby rats tail cut off



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

This makes me soooo sad. I am not sure if this is the right place, but I came across these rescue babies and figured that maybe someone on here might be interested.

http://eunoiarattery.weebly.com/rescue-rats.html


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Oh and I think they are free, if you look under adoption price.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Now why did someone go and cut off their tails? :|


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I have no clue!! Not saying I would or support it, but I suppose some people "dock" their dogs tails and ears. For some reason with rats it just seems way more cruel! Maybe because rats tails are more important to them, for balance and what not.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Dogs have their tails docked for special reasons. Herding dogs, for example, have their tails docked because livestock can and will bite them as they're herding them. No reason to dock rats, though. Shame.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

That's sad. I'm from originally from Germany, and over there it's illegal to do such things. Besides neutering and spaying, I would never mutilate any of my animals. I really wish I lived closer. I've dealt with some special needs rats before (Molly, Lynn, and Toast), but at the same time I also have my current five to care for.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I always feel bad when the baby pigs get their tail docked!! But for the pigs it's like cagebirdsinging wrote, to prevent them from chewing on each others tail. My yorkie also got her tail docked before I got her. They just docked her for looks though. 
This backyard breeder I knew that bred pitbulls wanted to get the girls he used ears done. He said people pay more because she looks better with cropped ears :'(

Phantom, I agree I wouldn't do it either. The babies are cuties! The person said the mother rat is a little more skittish though. I hope they all find good homes.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Here tails can only be docked now for health related reasons. It's painful for the dog and not needed, I don't agree with it at all unless its for their health. 

That poor rat, some rats don't have tails related to losing them to something or just not having one. But they also need them some for balancing. Poor thing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

